
AIGrant: Get $5,000 for your open source AI project - orph
https://nat.org/aigrant-get-5-000-for-your-open-source-ai-project-1118dd7db083
======
natfriedman
Hi HN! I'm happy to answer any questions. I'm also open to feedback if there
are suggestions.

I was inspired to try this experiment by Nadia Eghbal's grant program:
[https://medium.com/@nayafia/5-000-no-strings-
attached-9e7b95...](https://medium.com/@nayafia/5-000-no-strings-
attached-9e7b95d33e50)

~~~
kunaltyagi
Could you put like-minded people in touch who submit similar projects?

~~~
natfriedman
This is a great idea. Maybe I'll create a slack for everyone who applies.

------
orsenthil
What I find surprisingly appealing is, the open source heroes that I grew up
with, nat friedman in this case, are pushing towards AI / deep-learning. It
feels as if "hackers", who previously flocking towards open-source software
are gravitating towards AI, stats, machine learning etc.

I am open to scurry along and move to this new place where the cheese is.

~~~
jacquesm
[http://course.fast.ai/](http://course.fast.ai/)

Super good stuff.

edit: now, without https.

~~~
thebouv
Is this legit? Throws a security error in Chrome.

~~~
jacquesm
Hey you're right. But yes, it's legit, without the https it also works.

I'll drop them a line to warn of this, thank you.

------
pvsukale3
What if applicant personally doesn't have any previous experience with AI-
related technologies. But has a strong affinity towards learning them. Also If
he/she has a really good idea.Will it be okay? or the ones with previous
experience will be preferred?

~~~
natfriedman
Lack of experience in AI is not necessarily disqualifying. I'd like to see
some evidence that the person applying is capable of doing the thing they are
setting out to do, though.

That could be experience shipping open source software, a relevant math
background, a track record of being great at explaining algorithms, or
something else I'm not thinking of right now.

~~~
pvsukale3
thanks!

------
jostmey
I just submitted my application. Would it be possible to add a notification
that the application has been successfully submitted? Perhaps that is not
possible with the package you are using.

~~~
natfriedman
Good idea, tonight maybe I'll write a script to email people a couple times a
day.

~~~
kunaltyagi
Could you make the responses editable post submission?

~~~
natfriedman
Done!

------
whitten
Has anybody looked at ThoughtTreasure? Since Nat is willing to accept updates
to Open Source Software, this amazing code base would be a good start of AI
related stuff. It really could use a better user interface to its databases,
for example. Or a tie to WikiData. There are several good things that could be
added to it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThoughtTreasure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThoughtTreasure)

------
wonderous
@Nat: Any thoughts on a project using AI to do real-time noise reduction,
signal identification, and signal extraction in a controlled environment?

To get an idea of what a more complex version would look like, which is closed
source, see:

[http://cyphercorp.com](http://cyphercorp.com)

------
fchollet
Great initiative! Always good to see more support for open-source and for AI
tooling.

------
mysterydip
Are you looking for more academic/business/cloud cases, or would advancements
in game AI be an option as well?

~~~
natfriedman
Open to all these things; game AI sounds great.

------
toufka
Kind of a loaded question, but what do you mean by 'AI' other than developing
an algorithm that makes a computer look 'smart'?

------
markovbling
Very cool!

------
finid
Mind doing the same for hardware projects using an open source OS?

A pal I know could use half of that just to set up the legal structure of his
outfit.

